# What Kinda Nonsense... Austria's  ‘ Jesus Clock ’  Have You Seen This?



## 1QTPie (Mar 26, 2019)

*Bishop condemns Austrian ‘Jesus clock’: ‘It doesn’t pass the pub test’*

* *

SYDNEY, March 22, 2019 (LifeSiteNews) — Richard James Umbers, an auxiliary bishop of Sydney, Australia, has taken to Twitter to comment on the news that an Austrian diocese is currently hosting an art exhibition that includes a wooden Jesus mutilated and turned into a clock, with His arms cut off and used as the clock’s hands.

“In Australia,” Umber comments, “we would say it doesn’t pass the pub test [the test of public opinion at a tavern].” He criticizes the profanation of the sacred when he adds: “The sacred should not be utilised in a profane way and the corpus should most certainly not be upside down (St. Peter is presented in that fashion).”

In Australia we would say it doesn’t pass the pub test. The sacred should not be utilised in a profane way and the corpus should most certainly not be upside down (St Peter is represented in that fashion).

— Bishop Down Umber (@BishopUmbers) March 21, 2019
The art exhibition is taking place in Innsbruck, in the Spitalkirche, with the permission of the local bishop, Hermann Glettler. The wooden body of Jesus had been salvaged and then turned into a clock, with Jesus hanging upside-down.

This art exhibit has caused much indignation among Catholics. Observers call it “blasphemous” and say it shows a “lack of respect for Our Lord.” Others call it “sacrilegious” and wonder why a bishop would allow such an art exhibition in his own buildings.

https://www.lifesitenews.com/blogs/bishop-condemns-austrian-jesus-clock-it-doesnt-pass-the-pub-test


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Mar 26, 2019)

OMG!!!!! That's horrible!!! and pretty disturbing


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Mar 26, 2019)

Woah!


----------



## Everything Zen (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## 1QTPie (Mar 26, 2019)

I'm not a Christian by any means, but this disturbs what's left of my soul.    Upside-down crucifixes are a thing in the satanic community so... why is this in a church?   I can't even wrap my brain around the rest of it.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 26, 2019)

Jesus be a chiropractor?


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Mar 27, 2019)

I’m not religious at all, but that’s not cool. Should respect religious symbols.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Mar 28, 2019)

1QTPie said:


> I'm not a Christian by any means, but this disturbs what's left of my soul.    Upside-down crucifixes are a thing in the satanic community so... why is this in a church?   I can't even wrap my brain around the rest of it.


Last I checked Satan is a by product of Christianity. It’s where it belongs.


----------

